# how do you get emerge to work on new wireless router? Solved

## lmcogs

Hi 

I just got a new safecom 4 port wireless adsl internet gateway and modem router and i can't ger emerge to work.  Its not connecting to hosts, ftp sites.  It may be the port forwarding in the router setup but I don't know.  In the option in the  router setup I have added the ftp, web, dns, smtp, pop3 servers but it's still no good.  I can access the internet but can't emerge anything.  This is a priority.

Another problem is the wireless lan cardbus card for my laptop can anyone tell me where to go to get installation instructions.  Both the router and cardbus are from safecom.

lmcogsLast edited by lmcogs on Wed Nov 30, 2005 10:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nlindblad

Could be anything from default blocked ports to badly configured URL-filter, have you changed any settings regarding this?

Most home routes come with a firewall function these days, commonly allowing all outbound but no inbound unless it's related to an already made outbound connection.

Play along or read the manual...

----------

## kasperhans

did you sync emerge? if not perform

```
emerge --sync
```

doesnt work? try

```
emerge-websync
```

oh and try chosing http mirror easiest way?

```
emerge -v mirrorselect

mirrorselec -iH
```

----------

## lmcogs

Hi thanks for replies 

emerge --sync works ok but when I emerge -uD world I get

>>>> emerge (1 of 5) x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6 to /

>>> Downloading http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/distfiles/xorg-x11-6.8.2-patches-0.1.13.tar.bz2

--22:42:28--  http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/distfiles/xorg-x11-6.8.2-patches-0.1.13.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/xorg-x11-6.8.2-patches-0.1.13.tar.bz2'

Resolving ftp.heanet.ie... 32.1.7.112, 2001:770:18:aa40::c101:c140

Connecting to ftp.heanet.ie|32.1.7.112|:80... failed: Connection timed out.

Connecting to ftp.heanet.ie|2001:77

Can't resolve host.

My old modm/route worked fine.  So it seems someting with he Safecom settings.  Perhaps it is the router's firewall/Nat services but I tried disabling that with no luck.   The ftp server which the router sets up is on port 21 with Tcp protocol.  Is this right.  I really don't know any of this.

lmcogs

----------

## nlindblad

 *lmcogs wrote:*   

> Hi thanks for replies 
> 
> emerge --sync works ok but when I emerge -uD world I get
> 
> >>>> emerge (1 of 5) x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6 to /
> ...

 

Resolving is DNS-problem, most routers using DHCP "hands out" the DNS-information to the clients, under GNU/Linux that is written to /etc/resolv.conf

----------

## lmcogs

Hi

Still getting after emerge and this retries several different sites.

Resolving ftp.heanet.ie... 32.1.7.112

Connecting to ftp.heanet.ie|32.1.7.112|:80... failed: Connection timed out.

Retrying.

My resolv.conf is 

# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth0

nameserver 192.168.1.1

This is the address I have to use to setup the modem/router in my browser.

ifconfig gives

th0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:20:ED:6A:0B:3C

          inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5022 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

and in the router setup you have to fill in a Lan client address before you can enter portforwarding and this is 

IP Address:192.168.1.2, hostname:desktop MAC Address  00:20:ed:6a:0b:3 and Type:dynamic ( not sure about this at all)

lmcogs

----------

## nlindblad

The router is probably acting as a DNS-proxy, taking the DNS-requests and forwarding them to the DNS-server you've configured the router for...

----------

## lmcogs

Thanks nlindblad for replies

But I'm afraid that's a bit over my head.  Could you explain a little bit?  Or is there any other info re router/system I can give?

lmcogs

----------

## lmcogs

Hi

I seem to have it going now and hopefully this is solved but I will wait a while to see.  It seems it is a dns thing but I am not competant to say what is the reason etc.

I deleted the entry in the resolv.conf as above and included the ISP server addresses which I got from the router setup page into the resolv.conf file.  This is for UTV clicksilver 

#nameserver 192.168.1.1

nameserver 195.218.116.2

nameserver 194.46.8.51

Now I have emerge working and I can ssh into the router, and wget ftp files etc.  However, does this file remain permanent or does it revert back to the original each time I boot and if so is there any way of permantly keeping changes

lmcogs

----------

## nlindblad

 *lmcogs wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> I seem to have it going now and hopefully this is solved but I will wait a while to see.  It seems it is a dns thing but I am not competant to say what is the reason etc.
> 
> I deleted the entry in the resolv.conf as above and included the ISP server addresses which I got from the router setup page into the resolv.conf file.  This is for UTV clicksilver 
> ...

 

Most dhcp-clients will probably mess it up, but there are some smart ones testing the entries before messing them, so my tip is to simply test...

----------

